# you go local 332...fight the rightious fight...



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

http://dailycaller.com/2012/01/07/e...cept-activists-opposing-stadium-construction/

:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Paying people to hand out leaflets? What's different or threatening about that?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the soviet style tactics.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

The Russian sparky nailed it. Propaganda at its best :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the Giants need a new stadium, let them (the owner) pay for it. Last thing any city in California needs is more debt for a give away to an another millionaire (billionaire) and if it is built it should be bid to all interested firms, not just union.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The Yorks(owners of the 49ers) will not pay for it. The city of Santa Clara just inked a deal that will net them a ton of money in parking revenue. The land is owned by Great America, rather it's parent company, which is an amusement park. They have struck a deal with the city and the team. It's going to happen. I'm sure it's an open bidding process, but will go union. The general contractors are union shops, I'd imagine the whole job will be, that's pretty much how it works around here on the very large jobs. I don't believe there are any open shops in the area large enough to take on the job, in fact, rumor has that it will be a joint venture between Rosendin and Redwood city electric, 2 of the largest shops in the area. Rosendin was the largest in the country for many years. The Apple campus will most likely be a very similar situation


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Double tap


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Paying people to hand out leaflets? What's different or threatening about that?


Free speech is a problem with those who have an oppressive agenda.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RUSSIAN said:


> The Yorks(owners of the 49ers) will not pay for it.


So it should not be built.


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, I heard that too. Rosie and RCE got it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> If the* Giants* need a new stadium, let them (the owner) pay for it. Last thing any city in California needs is more debt for a give away to an another millionaire (billionaire) and if it is built it should be bid to all interested firms, not just union.


....giants already have a brand new union built stadium, 49er's could use the same


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So it should not be built.


.....your company needs a new shop, should the commonwealth of Mass. pay to have it built?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

360max said:


> .....your company needs a new shop, should the commonwealth of Mass. pay to have it built?


Pretty sure that is his point...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

misread post, thanks!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

360max said:


> ....giants already have a brand new union built stadium, 49er's could use the same


 
Giants, 49'ers it is all west coast BS, we back east keep praying CA will fall into the ocean.:no:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

norcalbay said:


> Yep, I heard that too. Rosie and RCE got it.


Just heard from a reliable source that REI lost the bid, Cupertino electric won it.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

BBQ said:


> So it should not be built.


Understood, and I agree. But it doesn't matter what you and I think, it's gonna get built with multiple loans. As a 49er fan and NOT a resident of Santa Clara, I'm stoked cause the alternative would probably be L.A. As a construction worker in the area, I'm :thumbup:


----------

